# ACU Birmingham Womens Hospital - experiences



## juliett (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi I have just finished my first IVF - BFN at the ACU at Birmingham Womens Hospital.  Hopefully having a second attempt soon if we can find the money from somewhere!
Love to hear from anyone with experience at the BWH.  I havent had my follow up consultation yet so have lots of questions to ask - i suppose what i am after is success stories from this clinic to give me hope.
many thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There isn't an active running thread for ladies having treatment at Birminghams Womens but there are some threads from a few months ago...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83764.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89697.0

You may like to send the ladies on those threads a PM (personal message) and see if they're still around.

You could also chat to ladies on the locations board...not sure where in Birmingham you are so here's links to all relevant counties..

here's the one for Warwickshire...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=252.0

Staffordshire...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=248.0

and Worcestershire...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=255.0

Hope that helps...
Natasha


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya hun

im so sorry for you negative hun     


hers sum hope hunny   
i am at  birmingham womans have done 3 cycles there 3 rd one was lucky my dd is 14 months i am down regging again as we speek  i am egg sharing this go  i did my 1st to goes at center for life newcastle 

if you need anything a chat, questions answering about b womens ile be there for u we have chanced to have passed each other in there its that small the waiting room is anyways   let me no when you hopefully going to be cycling again 

nikki xxxx


----------



## juliett (Sep 3, 2007)

Minxy - many thanks for those links - still trying to navigate my way around this site so i need all 
the help i can get.
xxx


birthbaby
Your daughter is so gorgeous - so so worth all those visits sitting in that 'spacious' waiting room.
I find most of the staff at the Womens lovely the only moan i would have is the fact that most of the time they don't give you enough information during each stage of your treatment and i am constantly asking questions.  (eg when the doctor did my scan prior to egg collection she didn't say anything to me whilst i was lying there - didn't explain what she was doing and what they were looking for, what size follicles they were looking for etc.)
They must see that many women that they become a little impersonal (this is just my experience with the one doctor however)
Anyway - do you know how many AF cycles between  IVF attempts at the Womens.  I have AF at the moment - (not the one immediately after BFN but the one after).

I am putting another post on after i have written this one as i have a query regarding ovulation prior to egg collection.

take care and speak to you soon.


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi - I had ICSI at BWH earlier this year, I was very lucky as it worked first time for us and my experience there was really good.  I thought the nurses and most of the Dr's were all lovely. 

I went to Midland Fertility Centre in Aldridge first for a few appointments thought we didn't actually have any treatment there and thought BWH was much friendlier and less impersonal.  If we decide to try again for another baby I'd go back to BWH.  

I hope you have better luck this time hon.  Keep thinking positive, I'm convinced it helps your chances.  

Jem x


----------



## juliett (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Jem100
Congratulations on your BFP.Great to hear of success stories.
I have my follow up consultation on 13th Sept and hopefully start a new cycle sometime in November.
Did you use Menopur and did you go with Ferring at home who the BWH use?  Do you know if they are ok with you obtaining drugs from elsewhere?
xxxxx


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi again Juliette - fingers crossed its not long until your next cycle then, its good to have the treatment date to focus on isn't it.  I always felt worse when we was stuck in limbo saving like mad and trying to get the cash together between appointments.  

Before we started our cycle I mentioned to one of the nurses we'd like to shop around to get the drugs, she didn't exactly tell me we couldn't but I got the feeling it was frowned upon and I decided in the end it was easier and less stressful to go with Ferring Direct.  

Never had any problems with them, though we did run out of needles once when the student nurse mistakenly gave us the draw up needles instead of the injection needles.  By the time we realised we only had one needle left and my OH had to go on a mad dash back to the hospital to get some more.  

Good luck again hun, I can't recommend BWH enough but then as I said I know I was really lucky with our cycle.  Let me know you get on.  

Jem x


----------



## juliett (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi again Jem100
I would probably just go with Ferring for the drugs if i didn't need so many of them.  I am on the maximum dose of Menopur of 6 ampules per day so i am going to ask if i can get this drug from elsewhere as i should be able to save over 200.00.
Will post again when i have had my follow up and let you know how i have got on.
xxxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi juliett 

all the best hun   i waited t af cycles b4 starting agin 

thankyou about ellie   

im glad wendy back i really like her she was of sick a long time   shes lovely 

but i no what you mean about them not telling you nothin and u got to ask the questions    

good luck and keep us posted xxxxxx  xxxxxx  xxxxxx 

nikki xx


----------



## juliett (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi everyone
Just to let you know how my follow up consultation went on Thursday.
I came out with mixed feelings really.  
The Dr (Dr Shah) was pleased with how the cylce went - responded well to the drugs, no problem with fertilisation and said that a grade 1 embryo was a great result.  Just unfortunately didn't implant this time.  
I asked him all the questions that i needed to - referring to the note book i took - but got the impression that he thought all my questions were not relevant as the cycle had gone well.    I asked him about the ovulation pain i experienced 8 hours prior to EC - he just commented that there were quite a few follicles that were empty but didn't think that that was a problem and i probably hadn't ovulated?  I just think that he felt that as we had had two good embryos transferred it was just a case of 'trying again' and everything i asked about what could be done to improve egg quantity etc was disregarded with 'there was no problem with the cycle, everything went well'.
Sooooooo glad i have found this forum so i can get the answers myself.
Anyway - a positive comment was that my eggs were good quality - that of a 35 year old (i will be 41 next week).  Also i asked about obtaining the drugs from somewhere else.  BWH use Ferring at Home who charge 17.50 per vial.  As i am on the maximum 6 ampules per day (72 in total) i can make a saving of 350.00 if i got somewhere else.  They were quite happy about this and said that they will give me a private prescription.

I am going to go again - i was looking at my next cycle but i am trying to decide at the moment whether to start taking DHEA - which apparantely you need to take for a few months.  I want to give myself the best possible chance as this will probably be our last attempt.
Will keep you all posted.

take care
xxxxxx


----------

